# Are you kidding me:)?



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

So, this morning I am looking on our local website for classified ads and there is a Farm and Ranch and Livestock section. I was scrolling through and saw this ad for "PYGERIAN" Goats :? . I was like what on earth and they are advertising their goats as pygmy/nigerian mixes but calling them "Pygerian" and advertising them like they are some exotic breed. It just cracked me up and I had to share.Please don't take offense to me saying this we have all mutts ourselves(pygmy/nigerian mixes) or "Pygerian" .LOL I just thought that advertising them as a special new breed was funny!So I was thinking next time we sell ours I would sell them as "Nigmy".HAHA what do yall think?


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

lol!! Yes, advertise your Nigmy's as a super rare breed & charge a lot--I bet you'd actually get a buyer too lol! 
In all honestly that is sad that those people are advertising them as an exotic breed--hopefully they weren't charging an arm & a leg for unregistered crossbreds. 
Let's start a Pygerian goat club--or who knows, maybe someone already has?!


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

They were selling them for around 100 bucks. We sell ours for that and a little more depending but ours we sell as pets only and we tell people that they are pygmy/nigerian mixes we don't try to be weird about it .LOL


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL...I seriously have never thought of calling my crosses that! Mine are pygmy/nigi crosses and I sell does for $85 and wethers for $65....I have always sold my pet kids as crosses, never told any new owner any different.


----------

